# Ann Arbor 2020



## Tim the Skid (Mar 15, 2020)

With all the cancellations of events and public gatherings nationwide, I'm wondering about the status of Ann Arbor? Is it too early to tell? Are any of you changing your travel plans or are we in a wait and see mode?


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 15, 2020)

We were just talking about this last night..hope it happens.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 15, 2020)

Just getting ready to send my money to Paul and was thinking those same thoughts.  We lost our local spring show this year because the club did not want to do it any longer.  If AA does not happen that would be rough.


----------



## catfish (Mar 15, 2020)

I talked to Paul Klepert on the phone a few days ago. It is still on. And over a month away. Hopefully this CV19 thing has blown over by then....


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 15, 2020)

I’m not changing any plans. Hope to see you all there! V/r Shawn


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 15, 2020)

Michigan Governor has cancelled events thru April 5th. Washtenaw center has so far cancelled thru March 22.


----------



## catfish (Mar 15, 2020)

frankandpam said:


> Michigan Governor has cancelled events thru April 5th. Washtenaw center has so far cancelled thru March 22.



I was told that he could only cancel events on state owned land. The bike show is on private land


----------



## stezell (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm still keeping my room.


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 16, 2020)

catfish said:


> I was told that he could only cancel events on state owned land. The bike show is on private land



Well she ordered bars and restaurants closed to dine in customers effective 3:00pm Eastern Time today so......... let's hope for the best.


----------



## stezell (Mar 16, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> Well she ordered bars and restaurants closed to dine in customers effective 3:00pm Eastern Time today so......... let's hope for the best.



I guess I'll be ordering take out or brown bagging it.


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 16, 2020)

I don’t see it happening this year. But what do I know


----------



## TieDye (Mar 16, 2020)

It's early yet guys. I think we'll be just fine by the end of April.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 16, 2020)

bikecrazy said:


> I don’t see it happening this year. But what do I know



I don't think this is going to blow over as fast as we like. Have a friend playing a gig in June already cancelled. Panic button is hit and will take a while to reset. Don't panic just ride and things will get good again, not just for a while.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2020)

If Ann Arbor is cancelled we need to find an alternate place to meet just to drop off and pickup the deals we did through the year! V/r Shawn


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 16, 2020)

I don't see Copake or Ann Arbor happening this year.


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 16, 2020)

I plan to go, but I'm only 3 hours away and have friends locally to stay with.  This may be beyond Paul's control with the crowd size mandates that have been imposed. If it's on, I'm going.  For all of the work that Paul and Anne do as well as those behind the scene I hope that it goes as planned.  And for many of us it's a major A-list event that we wouldn't miss unless something really bad happened....


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 16, 2020)

I WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM GOING TO ANN ARBOR OUTDOOR SWAP MEET.
THE FRESH AIR AND SUNSHINE ARE A GOOD REMEDY FOR CABIN FEVER!
AT THIS TIME I AM UNABLE TO TRAVEL 250 PLUS MILES.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 16, 2020)

OOPS!


----------



## catfish (Mar 17, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> Well she ordered bars and restaurants closed to dine in customers effective 3:00pm Eastern Time today so......... let's hope for the best.




Things are changing everyday. I got this info last week. Now whole states are shutting down.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 17, 2020)

I’ve held off on sending my table money to Paul, I’m hoping for the best, but it’s not looking good. 

The meet will be a hard loss, it’s always a highlight Spring event.

Thinking positive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Mar 17, 2020)

What are the dates for AArbor this year 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pkleppert (Mar 17, 2020)

We promise to wait it out as long as we can. We plan to host the show unless the Gov't shuts us down. Don't want to be arrested.

We do respect that people need time to react etc. so any cancellation will be made by Friday April 17   Full refunds guaranteed.

Paul and Annie


----------



## pkleppert (Mar 17, 2020)

jd56 said:


> What are the dates for AArbor this year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Saturday and Sunday April 25, & 26


----------



## jammer (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks Paul, I'll send my money in real soon, this will be my 22nd year as a vendor, thanks for many years of great shows.

jammer


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 23, 2020)

These are some troubling times. Today, Michigan's Gov. Gretchen Whitmer has issued a "Stay-at-Home" ORDER for three weeks, ending April 13, 2020 and reserves the right to extend to save lives from the Covid-19 virus.
This means only one week before Ann Arbor Bicycle Show / Swap. It only seems inevitable that A2 2020 will be Cancelled. Let's hope for a miracle !


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 23, 2020)

koolbikes said:


> These are some troubling times. Today, Michigan's Gov. Gretchen Whitmer has issued a "Stay-at-Home" ORDER for three weeks, ending April 13, 2020 and reserves the right to extend to save lives from the Covid-19 virus.
> This means only one week before Ann Arbor Bicycle Show / Swap. It only seems inevitable that A2 2020 will be Cancelled. Let's hope for a miracle !




I’m a glass half full guy so I’ll see you all at the swap! V/r Shawn


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 23, 2020)

I would say this probably won’t happen, I’m in the state and get bored. Let me know if I can help move some bikes around.


----------



## TieDye (Mar 23, 2020)

koolbikes said:


> These are some troubling times. Today, Michigan's Gov. Gretchen Whitmer has issued a "Stay-at-Home" ORDER for three weeks, ending April 13, 2020 and reserves the right to extend to save lives from the Covid-19 virus.
> This means only one week before Ann Arbor Bicycle Show / Swap. It only seems inevitable that A2 2020 will be Cancelled. Let's hope for a miracle !



Actually, AA is April 24 &25. That gives more than a week after April 13th. I'm not freaking out yet. We need to sit tight and see.


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 23, 2020)

Dude, not going to happen


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 23, 2020)

I'd have to agree. Not going to happen. Will this all really blow over in a month? My Michigan State Park reservations were cancelled for an early May trip. They aren't taking new reservations for any time before May 15th now.  Fall Memory Lane is on my wish list.


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 23, 2020)

They’ve basically locked down Michigan with the  stay at home order, so this will take a while To get back to any semblance of normalcy. Kids won’t go back to school This year, this will basically take all of 2020 to get back to any kind of routine. Hold on to your cash!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 24, 2020)

Even if it's held, What will be your sales market? Other dealers?? The crowd may not be there.


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 24, 2020)

koolbikes said:


> These are some troubling times. Today, Michigan's Gov. Gretchen Whitmer has issued a "Stay-at-Home" ORDER for three weeks, ending April 13, 2020 and reserves the right to extend to save lives from the Covid-19 virus.
> This means only one week before Ann Arbor Bicycle Show / Swap. It only seems inevitable that A2 2020 will be Cancelled. Let's hope for a miracle !




Washtenaw Farm Council Fairgrounds had cancelled all March Events, I dropped them an email and their probability for April is not very positive. Stay safe, think positive and maybe the show will be rescheduled to a later date in 2020.


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 26, 2020)

2020 Ann Arbor Update :








						Official Ann Arbor Show Update | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

Ann Arbor Show update: If the Governor of Michigan lifts the statewide ban on April 14, we will have a ONE DAY ONLY Ann Arbor Show and Swap Meet on SATURDAY APRIL 25th Otherwise full refunds will be sent. We will follow last year's vendor form.  See updated form attached Pre registered two day...




					thecabe.com


----------

